
Firebase Database as back end for your Android/iOS app - floryan2oo7
http://iosapptemplates.com/blog/mobile-programming/firebase-database-backend-ios-app
======
ericand
Take a look at Cloud Firestore.

The author talks a lot about scalability but Google recently posted [0] that
Cloud Firestore is similar to Firebase Realtime DB and more scalable.

[0] [https://firebase.google.com/docs/database/rtdb-vs-
firestore](https://firebase.google.com/docs/database/rtdb-vs-firestore)

"Cloud Firestore is Firebase's new flagship database for mobile app
development. It improves on the successes of the Realtime Database with a new,
more intuitive data model. Cloud Firestore also features richer, faster
queries and scales better than the Realtime Database."

